# My biggest button so far.



## vegaswinner (Jun 10, 2012)

From cpu's recovered in AP, twice cleaned and twice refined. 46g's


----------



## tek4g63 (Jun 10, 2012)

That it great man! It's awesome that you made that from what others viewed as trash. I would love to have one that size my self one day! Congrats, keep up the good work!


----------



## necromancer (Jun 10, 2012)

vegaswinner said:


> From cpu's recovered in AP, twice cleaned and twice refined. 46g's




can you post a list of cpu's that got you that pretty button ??


----------



## vegaswinner (Jun 14, 2012)

it was from about 270 pentiums and 150 486's with the lids removed for later.


----------



## necromancer (Jun 19, 2012)

and the button weighed???


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 19, 2012)

necromancer said:


> and the button weighed???



Looks like he said 46 grams in the first post.

Jim


----------



## necromancer (Aug 2, 2012)

sorry, missed that


----------

